# All my little newbies.



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Picked up this little bunch from the pet shop today. Looks like a poor dutch, a dove, a broken chocolate, three silver agouti (I think), 1 fawn, 1 argente or champagne (not sure), a grey, a broken silver agouti or blue and a black. Any correction on colours would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

absolutely beautiful, i love mixed bags


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

They are all lovely. I particularly like the white one with the black eye patch! I wish the pet shop here would stock such nice mice. I can`t even find any! :roll: These are just the type of fancy mice I adore. Not the large show mice, just the normal types. The Argente is lovely too. I had an argente called Bibi and she was a strict matriarch but such a character! I miss her a lot.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

JKRD1991 said:


> Picked up this little bunch from the pet shop today. Looks like a poor dutch, a dove, a broken chocolate, three silver agouti (I think), 1 fawn, 1 argente or champagne (not sure), a grey, a broken silver agouti or blue and a black. Any correction on colours would be greatly appreciated.


was the shop predators in wakefield ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Very pretty collection of mice. I think your silver agoutis are blues. Blues can have a white ticked look, which is called mealiness.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Darn, I put blues first then I thought they'd be wrong. Thank you Sarah.

Whereabouts are you, racingmouse? I might be able to pass some onto you 

And they were from my local pet shop in barnsley, Oldtyme. Usually, they tend to get just broken chocolate, agouti and black males, but occasionally they have females and other unique colours, which is why I picked these guys up because its so rare to see them in the shop and they were still rather small, so they could be easily combined with my other little tykes. Whereabouts is Predator in wakey? I've not heard of that one before.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice bunch, Congrats on your new gang of meeces!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

racingmouse said:


> They are all lovely. I particularly like the white one with the black eye patch! I wish the pet shop here would stock such nice mice. I can`t even find any! :roll: These are just the type of fancy mice I adore. Not the large show mice, just the normal types. The Argente is lovely too. I had an argente called Bibi and she was a strict matriarch but such a character! I miss her a lot.


i love the white one with black too :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

JKRD1991 said:


> Darn, I put blues first then I thought they'd be wrong. Thank you Sarah.
> 
> Whereabouts are you, racingmouse? I might be able to pass some onto you
> 
> And they were from my local pet shop in barnsley, Oldtyme. Usually, they tend to get just broken chocolate, agouti and black males, but occasionally they have females and other unique colours, which is why I picked these guys up because its so rare to see them in the shop and they were still rather small, so they could be easily combined with my other little tykes. Whereabouts is Predator in wakey? I've not heard of that one before.


i think steve breed them he said he take showtype to shop on saturday


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m located in Central Scotland ( near Stirling) JK. Stirling is between Glasgow and Edinburgh incase you were wondering! I`m a wee bit too far away from Yorkshire, but if there was ever a mouse train going directly through Stirling, I would be interested in some future mice from you no doubt.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m located near Stirling in Central Scotland JK, between Edinburgh and Glasgow, but probably too far away from Yorkshire sadly. If ever a direct mouse-train is coming up this way in future, I would no doubt be interested in a few pet females from you though. 

I only ever keep up to five or six females as pets anyway, so always happy to take surplus stock if I`m looking for new additions!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, if I'm ever holidaying up there, I'll bring them with me


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for thinking about me.  Mice are like gold dust up here right now. All the good breeders seem to be over the border! Even the pet shop I used years ago can`t get any! :roll:


----------

